# Sheriffs Department PT Test Details?



## EJ6_Turbo (Aug 14, 2011)

Just wanted to see what the PT test for suffolk county is like? I've been through double sessions in football in high school so I think I should get through this. I've been training for about a month now getting ready. Now, whats a good time for the Mile and a half? sit ups? push ups? Give me some details on good times and good reps. Thanks


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

The test has the following events:

-Marathon Sign Holding - must be able to hold a political sign for the candidate (I mean Sheriff) for at least 2 hours
-50 dollar check dash
-getting your friends, relatives and neighbors to participate in the 50 dollar check dash


-


----------



## EJS12213 (Jul 13, 2008)

Try contacting their HR Department.
SCSD > Divisions > Human Resources - Suffolk County Sheriff's Department


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

firefighter39 said:


> The test has the following events:
> 
> -Marathon Sign Holding - must be able to hold a political sign for the candidate (I mean Sheriff) for at least 2 hours
> -50 dollar check dash
> ...


You forgot the clampot drag and the waterski competition


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't they use the Cooper Standards (along with the above mentioned "req's").


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes Eagle you are right. I'm not sure what percentile though. It is a fairly easy PT test from what I've heard.


----------



## cecd1 (May 22, 2008)

Under 29 years old
1 1/2 mile: 12:51
push ups: 27
Sit ups: 37 or 38 (can't remember)


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Please might be a nice way to get some information from people who owe you nothing.


----------



## gm7988 (Jul 18, 2010)

Just remember those requirements are minimums. Go for max effort!


----------



## EJ6_Turbo (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, what happens if you can't run the mile and a half in 12 or 13 minutes...you fail?


----------



## TGT1898 (Aug 8, 2008)

cecd1 said:


> Under 29 years old
> 1 1/2 mile: 12:51
> push ups: 27
> Sit ups: 37 or 38 (can't remember)


37...you forgot the sit and reach! The test is not difficult at all, unless you're in terrible physical shape. The 1.5 mile is run on the pavement that circles the training facility in Chelsea, I believe it is 6 times around. Good luck.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Are these the standards they go by? I assume they use the 35th Percentile.
*
Age 20-29**35[SUP]th[/SUP] percentile**50[SUP]th[/SUP] percentile*1.5 mile run (male) 12:5311:581.5 mile run (female)15:1414:04Push-ups (male)2733Push-ups (female)22 (mod) 14 (FB)26Sit-ups in 1 min. (male)3740Sit-ups in 1 min. (female)31351 repetition maximum effort bench press (male)% of body weight961061 repetition maximum effort bench press (female)% of body weight5865*Age 30-39**35[SUP]th[/SUP] percentile**50[SUP]th[/SUP] percentile*1.5 mile run (male)13:2412:241.5 mile run (female)15:5814:34Push-ups (male)2127Push-ups (female)17 (mod) 10 (FB)21Sit-ups in 1 min. (male)3336Sit-ups in 1 min. (female)24271 repetition maximum effort bench press (male)% of body weight86931 repetition maximum effort bench press (female)% of body weight5257


----------



## gm7988 (Jul 18, 2010)

Yea if you don't pass you fail.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

EJ6_Turbo said:


> Well, what happens if you can't run the mile and a half in 12 or 13 minutes...you fail?


.......is this a serious question?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

EJ6_Turbo said:


> Well, what happens if you can't run the mile and a half in 12 or 13 minutes...you fail?


Just make sure you can dash to the liquore store and sprint to the campaign HQ. You'll be OK


----------



## Tarmo (Jun 4, 2011)

If you've been doing sports, and keeping in shape, a 12:53 mile and a half shouldn't be that difficult. I've been training for my job and after just under a month of running I've managed to make it under that time. Mind you, I was never that athletic in my high school years, and before I started training I hadn't ran in literally over a year. It's not that difficult to get in shape if you're willing to put in the effort. If you're not, you might want to consider a different career choice.


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

Stephen Tyler of Aerosmith was just appointed by Plymouth County according to Ch 4 - maybe all you have to do is pass a singing test... or know someone...


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

Steven Tyler...is this some kind of a joke?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

EJ6_Turbo said:


> Well, what happens if you can't run the mile and a half in 12 or 13 minutes...you fail?


If you move forward the convicts are gonna love you.


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

Tsunami - it's true. Mr Tyler and the Plymouth Sheriff are friends. Doubtful he will work with inmates or go to any training...he simply gets a badge and a title as a "Deputy Sheriff"


----------



## Fuzzy Bacon Bear (Aug 8, 2011)

It a PR thing with Tyler. Just like Shaq in Worcester County. It just establishes a celebrity connection for good old fashion Public Relations.


----------

